# Na tebe ještě nemám



## avalanchica

Could someone, please, tell me what does this mean? I understand every word, but this phrase is totally unknown to me.

Thank you/Díky.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi avalanchica, I agree with ilocas2, but we need context. What happened or what was happening before this was said (or written)? Were you playing a computer game, say? Out of context, it looks like a comparison: _I'm not as good as you yet_ (but at what? We don't know). Or, _I can't compare with you yet _(but in what respect? We don't know). But other meanings are also possible, that's why we need context.


----------



## avalanchica

Yes, that's it. Both meanings can be used in my case. Thank you so much!


----------



## werrr

One of the other meanings could be "I can't afford you yet".


----------



## Návštěvník

I'm not so good as you yet (I'm not so successful, skilful)
I'm not able to overpower you yet
I'm not able to buy you yet (or to pay you)


----------



## avalanchica

Yes, that makes sense in my context. Díky!


----------

